# Anyone fancy earning a bit of extra cash?



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Due to the currently rubbish economic climate, I am having to find more and more ways of keeping the business afloat. If there are any forum members that need a coffee machine or know someone who does, let me know! I will split the profit from any sales 50/50 with you. I figure that these days 50% of the usual profit from a sale is better than 100% of no sale! Anyone interested, give me a shout! You can check out the machines I have to offer on http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/

cheers

Andy


----------

